# Eleanor Roosevelt Knit-In on May 6, 2018



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

May 6, 2018 
"Eleanor Roosevelt Knit-In" at the Henry A. Wallace Visitor's Center on the grounds of the FDR Presidential Library & Home, Route 9, Hyde Park, from 1:00 - 5:00 p.m. This is a fund raiser for our historical society, and the fee to attend is $20.00. Reservations must be made in advance. This is the 11th Knit-In, and attendees knit or crochet acrylic yarn blocks that are 7" x 9" that will be made into afghans and will be donated to those in need. There will be nice refreshments, a program and film about Eleanor Roosevelt, and a free pass that day for the FDR Presidential Library & Museum. Information will be on our website: www.townofhydeparkny-historicalsociety.org By March 1st and reservation forms will be available to print and mail with your check. Please feel free to invite your family and friends! Early reservations are suggested.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yahoo!
Can't wait!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> Yahoo!
> Can't wait!


I hope to meet you there.


----------



## Rutherford Roe (Apr 16, 2014)

I went last year..it was wonderful..the ladies were very friendly..the refreshments amazing and huge amounts of squares were made and donated.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

This makes me wish I had a car, I live in NYC without one for 15 years, not even sure I can drive one anymore.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

ceciliavillabona said:


> This makes me wish I had a car, I live in NYC without one for 15 years, not even sure I can drive one anymore.


Maybe, you can carpool with someone?
Maybe, the Lion Brand Studio knows someone who is going?

You can take a bus to me, but it's 1 1/2 hour bus ride :-(


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> Maybe, you can carpool with someone?
> Maybe, the Lion Brand Studio knows someone who is going?
> 
> You can take a bus to me, but it's 1 1/2 hour bus ride :-(


Thanks for the suggestions, I will investigate with Lion Brand or Knitty city.
Maybe I will see you there may 6!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

*updating the Eleanor Roosevelt Knit-In news which includes the form to attend.*

http://www.townofhydeparkny-historicalsociety.org/h_s_programs.html


----------



## SFCMommy (Dec 14, 2011)

Happy to see, PA Knitter, that you beat me to posting this information. I LOVE going to the Eleanor Roosevelt Knit-In! My does-not-knit daughter and I look forward to seeing you at the event! I encourage anyone who is even slightly interested in this event to come! The program is always interesting; the refreshments are worth the $20 by themselves; and there's always new, interesting people to meet....like PA Knitter!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

SFCMommy said:


> Happy to see, PA Knitter, that you beat me to posting this information. I LOVE going to the Eleanor Roosevelt Knit-In! My does-not-knit daughter and I look forward to seeing you at the event! I encourage anyone who is even slightly interested in this event to come! The program is always interesting; the refreshments are worth the $20 by themselves; and there's always new, interesting people to meet....like PA Knitter!


Can't wait to see everyone again!


----------

